# Kickdown and shifter conversion



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a TH400 swap in my 66 LeMans. In doing some reading it looks like I need to install a kickdown switch aka passing gear.. I also see that opgi offers a shifter conversion kit to convert what used to be a powerglide to the 3 spd TH400. Do I need both of these?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes and yes......shiftworks.com also sells the complete conversion kit for the stock shifter.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Your original st-300 2 speed will have the kick-down circuit already installed, should be a simple connection and may need minor adjustments.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

05GTO said:


> Your original st-300 2 speed will have the kick-down circuit already installed, should be a simple connection and may need minor adjustments.


It's under the dash mounted where the throttle cable bolts thru the firewall.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

facn8me said:


> It's under the dash mounted where the throttle cable bolts thru the firewall.


If I may jump in on this discussion, I have a 65 Lemans that I converted to a 389 with TH400. I have the shift kit for the shifter but have yet to install a kickdown. Can anyone tell me how to do this in a 65? I don't see anything under the dash. Thanks. Hal


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

05GTO said:


> Your original st-300 2 speed will have the kick-down circuit already installed, should be a simple connection and may need minor adjustments.


Will it make a difference that there is a different engine as well? I have a 400 out of 72 GTO in it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

What happens is when you accelerate past half way the pedal activates a switch sending 12 volts to the one wire on the transmission. Not really much to it. Of course the problem comes when you don't have/can't get a correct switch. I have no idea what a 65 uses. I know some gto's had it under the dash and some had it on the carb. I'm not ready to give mine up as a 400 may go in it at some point.


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> yes and yes......shiftworks.com also sells the complete conversion kit for the stock shifter.


Thanks a ton for the link. They are $25 cheaper then opgi. They had an interesting video comparing the shifter cables as well. I guess I'll buck up and buy theirs as opposed to the cheap opgi.


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Any recommendations on a kickdown kit?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

you answered it yourself.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

replaced at least 2 stock cables in my 69' firebird over the course of 5 years as i liked to take advantage of the slapstick feature, once kinked they are shot and will lock on you at the most inopertune moment. The shiftworks cable is heads above the stock units IMO.


----------

